# prof mc clures email?



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hiyas 

does anyone have the profs email?

i was at my pre op asessment yesterday and was told it would be 28 weeks until my op, the prof said at my review on the 24th may he would be adding me to the waiting list to have my adhesions sorted and my tubes removed, i'm trying to judge when this could be and would like some confirmation

thankyou x


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

hey danni i have profs email but wud need to wait til i get home from work to send u it. if this helps- i got added to his list for op to remove adhesions/cysts on 11th october and i had my op on 31st march this year. hope that has given u a rough idea. any othes q's, ask away.  c x


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Confused carly thankyou for the mail, i'm going to email on monday morning. how did u find your op? did you have to stay in hospital overnight or was it a day procedure?
im sure you cant wait until you start treatment hun, the waiting is the worst part xx


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

I had to go in the night before the op and stayed the night after the op.....they may want you  to do a thing called 'bowel prep' the night before    This makes sure your cleared out in that department (sorry if tmi) 


I didnt find it that bad to be honest. I was more anxious about the anaesthetic because i had never had one before. But the staff were brilliant and the anesthetic doc even give me a wee valium the morning of the op to keep me chilled as it was my 1st ever op.


If its key hole your recovery shouldn't be too bad - my stomach was quite bloated for a week or two after and it was a bit sore and stiff. I recovered quick enough but everyones different and it also depends on the extent of your surgery etc. I had 2 cysts removed form each ovary and adhesions (my ovaries were 'stuck to my tubes) But the op went well and i was lucky enough that everything was left in tact.


You are in really good hands with the Prof!    


Im really not looking forward to the treatment and like everyone else, im hoping I can get a natural BFP... but what will be will be.....the closer it gets the more 'real' its becoming and im finding it to be quite a scary prospect.....


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

I remember my mum had that done before an op she had last year, well it wont be the worst that has happend lol

I would have been as anxious as you also, i had a lap and dye in oct 09 so i kind of know what to expect. 

this time its going to be worse though as last time my adhesions and blocked tubes were only diagnosed where as now there going to be treated, mind are stuck to my overies too and im panicking that my overies will be damaged  prof explained that i would have my old lap scars opened and i would have another two at each side of my hips, nice 
i know that from looking at pics of my insides im in a pretty bad way, all because of a severe womb infection after i gave birth. i guess im just wishing it was done already so i could get on with making babies, never going to be a natural preg again for me but hey what a story to tell the kids  


oh love i can understand completly the not wanting to start but look at how strong you have been already


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Apologies - i didnt realise you kinda knew the drill and there was me ranting on...  


Keep positive hun - you could be in for a good outcome     


Thanks for the kind words also.....the thought of starting is prob worse than it actually happening....im gonna keep telling myself that it may be worth it in the end and there will be a possible outcome of a wee baba! Ive always said I would like two kiddies but im beginning to think if I even have the one I will be very lucky!


I hope you get your date soon xxx


----------

